# Experimento Adsense: datos, consejos, sugerencias, etc.



## iPod teca (8 Jul 2014)

Como ya sabeis se me antojó ver si esto de adsense podía funcionar y como llevo 4 meses con la web os detallo información y lo que he aprendido.

Los primeros 3 meses han sido de pruebas, ubicaciones, adsense, ahora cojo Ro2biz, ahora este otro, vuelvo a adsense, under popups, hotlinks, hotwords…

La conclusión final a la cual he llegado es que todos dan una mierda. Los que más pagan son los under popup pero son muy intrusivos y si es desde un móvil se te abre una pestaña y te sacan de tu web. Lo mismo con Ro2biz y demás piratas.

Al final, *la primera conclusión a la que llegué es que me quedaba con adsense*.
Me decanté tras varias pruebas por los adaptables y sólo display para darle un toque más chulo a la web.

Colocados en 3 posiciones: Header, lateral cuadrado e interlineado.

También me decidí por hotwords para un popup, que también es muy moderno, y que obviamente también te da una porquería.

Y ahí estaba yo este mes con todo controlado y sacando una miseria del orden de 10 a 20 cts entre ambas plataformas.

En el segundo mes opté por traducir automáticamente con un plugin cada entrada. Y fue un acierto.

Junto a Facebook veía como poco a poco pasaba de 20 visitantes únicos a 30, a 50 y a estar este último mes en una media de mínimo 100 visitantes únicos.

A veces hay días que llegaba a 200. Cada uno tiene una media de cada 4 páginas así que ahí estaba yo todo contento con mis 500/1000 visitas.
Mi sorpresa fue comprobar que empezaba a tener mucho visitante de Brasil y alguno de otros países. Pero principalmente España y Brasil.

Y todo cambió la semana pasada, en la cual ¡conseguí 40 euros en tres días!
Y con estos últimos datos es como comprendí los consejos que os voy a dar.
La historia comienza cuando en meneame salta la noticia del *“mamading*”. Raudo y veloz la copio en mi web poniendo link a la noticia original y al video. Y a esta noticia decido dejarla muy optimizada para SEO. Hay que pensar que se trada de una palabra nueva, así que hay que ser muy rápido. Coloco tags, title, etc.

A la hora miro mi adsense y me veo con 2 €. El 3 de Julio acabo con 10 €, el 4 con 20 y el 5 con 10 de nuevo. El 6 bajamos a 5 € y el 7 a 3,40. Hoy de nuevo a 1 mísero €… 
*
¿Y cómo ocurrió esto?*

Mis humildes impresiones y sugerencias (aunque ya las sabéis, perrillos)

- Ser el primero en google. Si, lo sé, menuda novedad ¿verdad? El caso es que desde google.co.uk y el .com estaba el primero con la palabra “mamading”, mamading video, mamading magaluf, mamading Mallorca, etc
Y eso, claro, supuso que otros países como UK y Australia entrasen en el juego…y de aquí llega el segundo consejo:

- En España y Brasil, que son mis usuarios habituales NO SE HACE UN PUÑETERO CLICK. Los de UK y Australia han hecho todos los clicks (y algunos también de USA), de España, uno o dos…Así que ahí es donde hay mercado, señores.

- A partir de 10.000 visitas/día puedes sacarte esos 20 € diarios.

- Tetas, culos, mamadas, etc. Si, también era obvio. Mamading es el ejemplo y de Brasil entran sobre todo buscando “fotos de Scarlett Johanson desnuda”. No falla, pongo algo de sexo o de guarrillas y las visitas se disparan.

- No invadas tu web de publicidad. Es una mierda, lo sabemos. Yo hasta voy a quitar el popup de la Home porque total, me da 20 ctm día. Sólo adsense.

- Constancia. Todos los días actualiza tu web.

- Redes sociales. Yo lo subo todo. Facebook es mi canal elegido. Cuando se comparte una noticia las visitas se multiplican de manera brutal. Me gustaría tener más tiempo para hacer videos de caídas que sacas de internet y juntarlas para hacer videos más largos.

¡Seguiremos informando!


----------



## Fuego azul (8 Jul 2014)

Buff te juegas la cuenta, adsense es para los hijos de flander, a mi me tiene acojonado, nada de sexo, tio


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (9 Jul 2014)

Ten cuidado porke igual no cobras de adsense.

Hay miles d casos k no cobran d adsense por tema sexo, son flanders total.
Pon en google adsemse nom paga. Terrorifico...

Yo ando igual k tu, y al final voy sin adsense a conseguir toneladas d visitas pa sacar algo.
Ganas mucho menos, pero ... Cobras

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 01:28 ----------

Que alternativas a adsense usais o os van mejor?

Addynamo, popcash a mi som las k mejor me van, adpv tampoko esta mal... Mobicow...


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Jul 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Ten cuidado porke igual no cobras de adsense.
> 
> Hay miles d casos k no cobran d adsense por tema sexo, son flanders total.
> Pon en google adsemse nom paga. Terrorifico...
> ...



Yo tengo unas entradas con tema cientifico que hablan de sexo, les he quitado los anuncios de adsense, porque en el video de las TOS de adsense lo dice claro, hasta si hablas de sexo en una publicación cientifica o sobre salud, NO PONER ADSENSE

Son flanders total, adsense es facilisimo de implementar, pero te comes un ban en nada


----------



## iPod teca (9 Jul 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Buff te juegas la cuenta, adsense es para los hijos de flander, a mi me tiene acojonado, nada de sexo, tio



Pues ya veremos. Os contaré.
Pero si fuese así este foro no tendría adsense, ¿no?

De todas maneras no es lo mismo hablar explícitamente de sexo que de una noticia que dice que en Mallorca están escandalizados porque una chica ha hecho mamading, o que se han filtrado fotos de la Scarlett del rodaje de su ultima película.
Más aún porque si lo buscas hay incluso periódicos que se hacen eco de la noticia.

Cuando pongo alguna noticia así siempre me pone anuncios adsense de "¿Estas soltero?" y webs conocidas de citas.

Ayer 2 € y hoy llevo 1 (por USA que me hace click mientras duermo jejeje)

Volvemos a la mierda habitual...


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Jul 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Pues ya veremos. Os contaré.
> Pero si fuese así este foro no tendría adsense, ¿no?
> 
> De todas maneras no es lo mismo hablar explícitamente de sexo que de una noticia que dice que en Mallorca están escandalizados porque una chica ha hecho mamading, o que se han filtrado fotos de la Scarlett del rodaje de su ultima película.
> ...



No te fijes en este foro por:

1º Las fotos astutamente no salen a usuarios no registrados, asi no incumple adsense

2º No solo usa adsense, usa mas sistemas

3º Sitios como este foro son vacas sagradas, tienen un trafico bestial, google no ve de la misma forma los sitios, hay povres con blogs

No se puede, ni fotos, flipo con tus fotos, muchas son sexo explicito para un ultracatolico yanqui director de cuentas publicitarias, se queja a google y ban, mas si es una gran cuenta.

Nada de nada, tio, si un niño de 10 años no le dejarias leer el articulo del mamanding, no es apto, aunque no hables de porno, miralo como un padre preocupado por los niños

[YOUTUBE]LqPfHqKTr0k[/YOUTUBE]

Minuto 4:00 *, contenido para adultos* nada, de nada, hasta un blog de salud con categorias de sexualidad, NOTHING



> Contenido para adultos
> 
> ¿Cuál es la política?
> 
> La red de AdSense* se considera apta para menores,* lo cual significa que los editores no pueden publicar anuncios Google en sitios web que incluyan pornografía o* contenido para adultos*. Si su sitio web incluye contenido que no se sentiría cómodo viendo en el trabajo o con miembros de su familia, probablemente no sea un sitio adecuado para publicar anuncios Google. Tenga presente que tampoco permitimos ubicar cuadros de búsqueda de AdSense para búsqueda (AFS) en páginas con contenido para adultos.





---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 11:43 ----------

Tio, estas loko, la entrada del nuevo accesorio de tablets para masturbarse con adsense debajo de un deplegable

Por cierto, han retirado el video de you tube por inapropiado, pone que el usuario, igual le han baneado la cuenta

Ban en 3,2,1......


----------



## iPod teca (9 Jul 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Ban en 3,2,1......



Sip, tiene toda la pinta que me la van a banear jajaja. :ouch:

Ya te contaré. 

Dentro de mis experimento cambié mi cuenta habitual y es una nueva.

La faena es que para cambiar los anuncios del medio del texto bien, pero el del header y lateral están en el theme, es decir, no puedo quitarlo, por ejemplo, para determinados articulos. Vaya...


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Jul 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Sip, tiene toda la pinta que me la van a banear jajaja. :ouch:
> 
> Ya te contaré.
> 
> ...



Nada, nada, google te da una cuenta de por vida, tienes dos, ban ::

No te loguees con las dos cuentas, tendrias que cambiar datos, es otro motivo de ban

Holles tu vives al limite


----------



## iPod teca (9 Jul 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Nada, nada, google te da una cuenta de por vida, tienes dos, ban ::
> 
> No te loguees con las dos cuentas, tendrias que cambiar datos, es otro motivo de ban
> 
> Holles tu vives al limite



Si, al límite, ya sabes ::

Esta cuenta es única para esto, con otro email, nombre, dirección de mis padres y cuenta bancaria diferente.

Más preguntas:

¿Cuando te banea Google? ¿Al solicitar el primer pago?

¿Y cómo saben que algunas noticias no cumplen sus requisitos? ¿Me van a mirar la web noticia a noticia?

PD: Me imagino la de 70 € que ahora mismo están rechazando de gente que se lo ha currado y el mamón se lo está quedando crudo...


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Jul 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Si, al límite, ya sabes ::
> 
> Esta cuenta es única para esto, con otro email, nombre, dirección de mis padres y cuenta bancaria diferente.
> 
> ...



Muy facil saben todo, entran en una web, tiene adsense, y tiene palabras como masturbacion, mamanding, tias en bolas, etc de keys -------> *BAN*

Con tu ordenador portatil te conectas sin darte cuenta a las dos cuentas------>* BAN*

Y mas cosas, cuando llega informe negativo, como es pasta el equipo adsense entra, mira que incumples las TOS por varios motivos, les canta en la pantalla, y hay un becario que hace--> BAN. BAN, BAN......todos muertos, se cepilla en la jornada laboral 500 webs :

Si analizan web para hacer las SERPS, tambien las analizan para hacer adsense de forma automatizada

Y si, son unos hijos de puta, no me cabe duda,por eso estoy acojonado con adsense y viendo si incumplo algo, pero me ha sorprendido verte tan despreocupado

Cambia si puedes todo, que el ban esta al caer, y puede ser cuando te vaya mejor la cosa y eso jode mucho, el pago de 1000 pavos congelado despues de un año curre


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (9 Jul 2014)

Efectivamente, te has saltado las TOS de adsense y te arriesgas a que te baneen. 

Si traduces las entradas con un traductor automático te queda una mierda de post. A la larga es malo pero a corto plazo es bueno. 

Google de entrada no distingue la calidad de los posts. Ve lo que ve su algoritmo; KW, links, titles, tags... y te posiciona. 

Las visitas de UK y Australia te están haciendo click porque llegan a tu post traducido, no encuentran lo que esperaban o piensan que es una mierda y se van haciendo click en un anuncio. 

Con este planteamiento, cuanto más mierda sea el contenido y mientras siga posicionado, más clicks. 

A la larga no es bueno, no es contenido "ever green" y tarde o temprano Google bajará la maza. 

Yo haría esto mismo para ganar dinero pero no con mi cuenta propia de Adsense porque cuanto te banean, te banean de por vida.


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Jul 2014)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Efectivamente, te has saltado las TOS de adsense y te arriesgas a que te baneen.
> 
> Si traduces las entradas con un traductor automático te queda una mierda de post. A la larga es malo pero a corto plazo es bueno.
> 
> ...



Sip, google cura contenido por la retención del usuario, como vea que es baja te quita posiciones

Es una variable que me esta costando mucho controlar en varios blogs, retenerlos, he probado a insertar video producción propia para retener mas.

Lo cierto es que adsense no necesitas fidelizar usuarios y cuanto mas cutre es la web mas clicks recibe, todo lo contrario del resto cosas que se producen en internet, la rentabilidad va a asociada a fealdad, manda pelotas

Lo jodido en este caso es que viola las TOS por muchos sitios, con el contenido, los deplegables y la multicuenta, vamos, el ban llegará

Adsense es jodidisimo, la gente se calienta, no se lee las TOS y los bans caes a millares


----------



## iPod teca (9 Jul 2014)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Efectivamente, te has saltado las TOS de adsense y te arriesgas a que te baneen.
> 
> Si traduces las entradas con un traductor automático te queda una mierda de post. A la larga es malo pero a corto plazo es bueno.
> 
> ...



Si, está claro que la he cagado. Puse sólo link al video externo, nada dentro de mi post. Pero efectivamente las palabras blow job y fellatio ahí están y Google ya habrá registrado que esa entrada en concreto tenía palabras prohibidas.
Cuando llegue a 70 euros solicitaré la pasta y os contaré que pasa.


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Jul 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Si, está claro que la he cagado. Puse sólo link al video externo, nada dentro de mi post. Pero efectivamente las palabras blow job y fellatio ahí están y Google ya habrá registrado que esa entrada en concreto tenía palabras prohibidas.
> Cuando llegue a 70 euros solicitaré la pasta y os contaré que pasa.



No te preocupes, posiblemente cobres, solo que pon con pinzas esa web, le puede caer un ban, no te loguees desde donde te logueas habitualmente a adsense, ni con la misma maquina ni nada parecido, google registra todo, protege tu otra cuenta


----------



## AMSierra (9 Jul 2014)

Yo cuando rozo el € diario me siento feliz


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Jul 2014)

Hay mas peña posteando ganancias de adsense, otro problema, peña que gana con un blog de adsense, empieza a crear mas blog, muchos en el mismo nicho para exprimir el nicho bien----> *BAN*

Las TOS de google lo dicen claro, blog con poco contenido creados solo para adsense sin que aporten al usuario, BAN

Es la hostia, y he leido peña recomendando hacerse blog a cascoporro, diciendo el siguiente razonamiento-> si ganas 30 euros con un blog, hazte 10

Asi banea google, a cascoporro

Pd: para meter adsense minimo 20.000 palabras en el blog, a grosso modo, no soy experto, pero menos, es poco


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (9 Jul 2014)

Yo si fuera tu, cuando llegues al minimo, pide el pago e intenta "camuflar" algo, a ver si cuela

Si cobras, pide el pago cada vez k llegues al minimo. No creo ket dure mucho, aunque te deseo lo mejor, eh!

Si te echan, not disgustes mucho. Perderas pasta, pero seras mas libre, y podras poner lo ket salga de los cojones y monetizarlo con otros.

No ganas ni un tercio, pero tranki, ya iras creciendo y tendras k konseguir mas visitas para ganar menos.

La libertad tiene un precio. Pero yo estoy contento eh! Y nisem ocurre intentarlo con ellos, demasiado puritanos pa mi, pa eso no escribo nada.

Ni apuestas, ni loteria, ni sexo, ni streaming... Pero k mierda voy a escribir entonces? De filosofia??


----------



## MetalLord (10 Jul 2014)

El tráfico de Europa y Norteamérica es el triunfo, mucho mejor pagado que cualquier otro, no solo con Adsense. Es una diferencia abismal. El problema es que no es fácil conseguirlo, si en castellano hay competencia no te digo nada en inglés. 

Sobre tu posible baneo de Adsense, como hayas hecho todo desde el mismo PC lo llevas chungo la verdad. Te lo digo por experiencia jeje. A mí el baneo me lo dieron al solicitar un pago. 

Y sobre alternativas a Adsense, lo que siempre digo, por suerte van saliendo buenas empresas aunque varían las campañas y va muchas veces por rachas, en Adsense siempre suelen estar bien pagadas. De todas formas algunas de las que has puesto como Ro2.biz o Smowtion me parecen de las más normalitas, quizás válidas para Warez pero poco más. Las hay bastante mejores donde elegir.


----------



## iPod teca (10 Jul 2014)

MetalLord dijo:


> El tráfico de Europa y Norteamérica es el triunfo, mucho mejor pagado que cualquier otro, no solo con Adsense. Es una diferencia abismal. El problema es que no es fácil conseguirlo, si en castellano hay competencia no te digo nada en inglés.
> 
> Sobre tu posible baneo de Adsense, como hayas hecho todo desde el mismo PC lo llevas chungo la verdad. Te lo digo por experiencia jeje. A mí el baneo me lo dieron al solicitar un pago.
> 
> Y sobre alternativas a Adsense, lo que siempre digo, por suerte van saliendo buenas empresas aunque varían las campañas y va muchas veces por rachas, en Adsense siempre suelen estar bien pagadas. De todas formas algunas de las que has puesto como Ro2.biz o Smowtion me parecen de las más normalitas, quizás válidas para Warez pero poco más. Las hay bastante mejores donde elegir.



No estoy tan convencido que las haya mejores MetalLord.
Ninguna es Responsive, por ejemplo. Y en lo móviles quedan hasta bien los anuncios. Luego está el tema que te meten anuncios muy buenos desde cualquier país. Por ejemplo, yo utilizo el navegador TOR (si aún no lo usais, corred insensatos!) y según me volvía a conectar veía que los anuncios que me aparecían desde el post del mamading eran para viajes a Mallorca en ruso, inglés, francés, etc.

Una maravilla joder...

Bueno, haciendo caso de vuestros consejos he eliminado los 5 post que tenía con tetas de la Rihana, la Scarlet y un par de post con algo de contenido sexual, aunque fuese un mero estudio sobre sexo. He creado un nuevo sitemap. Cruzo los dedos.

Estoy aprendiendo mucho y probablemente haga otra web con el mismo contenido pero más guarrete y videos de peleas, ostias y tetas, muchas tetas....sin adsense, obviamente.

Sigo aprendiendo con vosotros. Gracias


----------



## Fuego azul (10 Jul 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> No estoy tan convencido que las haya mejores MetalLord.
> Ninguna es Responsive, por ejemplo. Y en lo móviles quedan hasta bien los anuncios. Luego está el tema que te meten anuncios muy buenos desde cualquier país. Por ejemplo, yo utilizo el navegador TOR (si aún no lo usais, corred insensatos!) y según me volvía a conectar veía que los anuncios que me aparecían desde el post del mamading eran para viajes a Mallorca en ruso, inglés, francés, etc.
> 
> Una maravilla joder...
> ...



Al adsense si lo aislas medicamente mejor, cordon sanitario, blog puritano, contenido original y demas.

Para lo que comentas, si, hay muchos programas de monetización que les da lo mismo que pongas tias en bolas, aunque lo sexual mal tambien en otros programas.

He probado qadabra, vaya puta mierda, no da nada.

Y adsense es el que mas da sin duda, no hay alternativa en cuanto a monetización pasiva y mas comoda, solo has de meter contenido y posicionar, los demas es una jamadura coco de cambiar banners, mirar como explotarlo.

De momento yo esa web la cogeria con pinzas, pueden baneartela, porque segun he leido no miran lo de ahora, tambien la cache de google, algun caso de haber cambiado cosas antes de poner adsense y banearlo por que en la cache de google salian cosas que incumplia las TOS, google es muy cabrón en adsense, de los programas mas faciles de implentar pero de los mas puñeteros

Pd: yo tengo claro que un dia me mete un ban adsense, habrá que ver como aplicar de otra manera y posiblemente la web no pueda volver a meterla, por lo tanto mi filosofia es buscar nichos donde tenga mas opciones que adsense para monetizar con rentabilidad en otros programas.

Adsense acojona la cantidad de banes que mete

Lo importante es tener trafico, ya se monetizará, de calidad el trafico y en buenos nichos

Hostia Ipoteca mis dies, que blog tienes, tata top para hacer topless sin hacer topless y la maquina de extraer semen :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

Que verde eres :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

Sigues incumpliendo, pon salmos de misa coño


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Jul 2014)

Te voy adelantando el futuro.... 

o he probado; adpv, addynamo, ad6media, qadabra, mobicow, cpm leader, popcash y 4 o 5 mas k no recuerdo.

Mi conclusion es:
Si tienes trafico España: ad6media y Adpv
Para moviles: mobicow Mobicow | Publishers
Para rollos d pop under; popcash Sign Up | PopCash.Net
Trafico mundial importante: addynamo, paga en todos los paises
Monetización de links: Shorte st 


Tambien hay adplaces o como se llamen responsive

Por ejemplo, addynamo te pone publi d adsense. Y luego te paga. No se como lo hacen, pero si llevan tela como intermediario y te dan akgo.

Pero tu puedes poner tetas y ser libre.

Ganas menos pero no hay remilgos.


----------



## iPod teca (10 Jul 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Hostia Ipoteca mis dies, que blog tienes, tata top para hacer topless sin hacer topless y la maquina de extraer semen :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Que verde eres :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Sigues incumpliendo, pon salmos de misa coño



Vivo al límite, ya sabes...

¿Una noticia sobre que sacan una máquina para extraer semen o un bikini con un estampado de tetas incumple el TOS? 

¡Amos no me jodas!

¿Y esto no sería mucho más fácil si el propio Google no pone anuncios si están las palabras teta, coños, pene, masturbación, etc? :XX:


----------



## Fuego azul (10 Jul 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Vivo al límite, ya sabes...
> 
> ¿Una noticia sobre que sacan una máquina para extraer semen o un bikini con un estampado de tetas incumple el TOS?
> 
> ...



Si, imcumple, una cosa es la web donde se publicita, lo deja claro, adsense es para todos los publicos, incluidos los hijos de Ned Flanders, piensa en ellos, su padre no les dejaria ver web con maquinas para extraer semen, ni bikinis que los exciten sexualmente y les lleve al onanismo ::



Y otra cosa es el que paga, si la campaña resulta molesta, lo sabes, le sangran y luego no le autorizan seguir corriendola porque incumple sus politicas.

Son talibanes americanos antisexo, es america, el pais mas puritanos del mundo donde se produce casi todo el porno, te revientan la cabeza a balazos, pero coño, TETAS NO

Doble moral americana ::

Pd: habla con Almodovar que varias peliculas suyas han sido clasificadas como X


----------



## MetalLord (10 Jul 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> No estoy tan convencido que las haya mejores MetalLord.
> Ninguna es Responsive, por ejemplo. Y en lo móviles quedan hasta bien los anuncios. Luego está el tema que te meten anuncios muy buenos desde cualquier país. Por ejemplo, yo utilizo el navegador TOR (si aún no lo usais, corred insensatos!) y según me volvía a conectar veía que los anuncios que me aparecían desde el post del mamading eran para viajes a Mallorca en ruso, inglés, francés, etc.
> 
> Una maravilla joder...



Supongo que te refieres a Smowtion, ya que Ro2.biz cerró. Por curiosidad que eCPM te está dando más o menos? procedencia de las visitas?




Fuego azul dijo:


> He probado qadabra, vaya puta mierda, no da nada.
> 
> Y adsense es el que mas da sin duda, no hay alternativa en cuanto a monetización pasiva y mas comoda, solo has de meter contenido y posicionar, los demas es una jamadura coco de cambiar banners, mirar como explotarlo.



Sobre Adsense nada que discutir, es la mejor sin duda aún con sus limitaciones y con el acojone permanente del baneo por cualquier chorrada.

Respecto a Qadabra, es muy variable. Funciona con modelo CPM/CPC y he visto clicks pagados a más de 1,50$, lo que no está nada mal. Si tienes tráfico de USA es muy buena opción. 
Yo la uso para los rebotes porque me monetiza el 100% del tráfico. 



Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Te voy adelantando el futuro....
> 
> o he probado; adpv, addynamo, ad6media, qadabra, mobicow, cpm leader, popcash y 4 o 5 mas k no recuerdo.
> 
> ...



Bastante de acuerdo en general. Para Popunders me parece mejor PopMyAds, lleva poco tiempo pero me está convenciendo más. Cuestión de gustos, realmente no hay mucha diferencia. 

Addynamo la estuve usando hace tiempo y la acabé quitando porque no tenían apenas campañas. Te está funcionando bien? siguen funcionando solo en CPC o también CPM? te monetiza todo?


----------



## Fuego azul (10 Jul 2014)

MetalLord dijo:


> Sobre Adsense nada que discutir, es la mejor sin duda aún con sus limitaciones y con el acojone permanente del baneo por cualquier chorrada.
> 
> Respecto a Qadabra, es muy variable. Funciona con modelo CPM/CPC y he visto clicks pagados a más de 1,50$, lo que no está nada mal. Si tienes tráfico de USA es muy buena opción.
> Yo la uso para los rebotes porque me monetiza el 100% del tráfico.



Yo lo he puesto, a centimo va, no tengo mucho trafico USA, es lo que estoy trabajando ahora, porque el trafico de aqui es una puta mierda, da poquisimo, en ingles hay mejores clicks

¿que quieres decir con los rebotes? no te pillo.

De todas formas atacar a un nicho se necesitan varios programas, adsense y afiliación, y si se puede monetización directa como sea.

Soy noob, shur, no experto en publi


----------



## MetalLord (10 Jul 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Yo lo he puesto, a centimo va, no tengo mucho trafico USA, es lo que estoy trabajando ahora, porque el trafico de aqui es una puta mierda, da poquisimo, en ingles hay mejores clicks
> 
> ¿que quieres decir con los rebotes? no te pillo.
> 
> ...



De noob tienes poco y lo sabes jeje

Con los rebotes me refiero a los códigos alternativos que puedes usar en algunas empresas para los rebotes. Poner un banner de principal y un código alternativo para cuando no hay campañas o para algunos países que el banner principal no tiene publicidad. No todas las empresas lo tienen, Adsense por ejemplo no lo necesita, monetizas el 100%. 

Si tienes ese CPM con Qadabra es bastante bajo. Quizás sea por la temática de la web o muchas visitas de Latam donde el tráfico está mal pagado. Mira a ver también los tamaños que estás usando, los mejores banners en general suelen ser 300x250. 

Monetización directa es el triunfo pero es muy dificil de conseguir.


----------



## Fuego azul (10 Jul 2014)

MetalLord dijo:


> De noob tienes poco y lo sabes jeje
> 
> Con los rebotes me refiero a los códigos alternativos que puedes usar en algunas empresas para los rebotes. Poner un banner de principal y un código alternativo para cuando no hay campañas o para algunos países que el banner principal no tiene publicidad. No todas las empresas lo tienen, Adsense por ejemplo no lo necesita, monetizas el 100%.
> 
> ...



No, en serio, la publi la he tocado poco, ahora mas, se mas de otras cosas.

Si, tengo trafico de latam y españa, ahora ando posicionando en ingles.

Monetización directa depende del nicho y lo que uses, hay muchos sistemas que acoplados a una web se puede monetizar, es probar, pero claro, tienes que tener muchas visitas para poder vender directamente inserciones en algun apartado y no creo que sea algo rapido, mas bien lento y tedioso, pero si, se puede y tiene que ser harto jodido.

Ya negociar directamente con anunciantes, eso es mas jodido, pero hay webs que lo hacen, hasta canales de you tube con sponsor, pero claro, muchisimas visitas.

Latam va a peso, es asi, en todos los sitios, vale muy poco, desde un like en FB hasta los click, algunos se salen pero no es lo normal


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Jul 2014)

MetalLord dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a Smowtion, ya que Ro2.biz cerró. Por curiosidad que eCPM te está dando más o menos? procedencia de las visitas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo como nunca he tenido adsense m conformo con poko.

Addynamo a mi me lo ajusto un tio de support, a mi me monetiza CPM a 0,05 euros por banner. Es poco, pero si pones varios banners y tienes miles d visitas, tienes un fijo asegurado.

Evidentemente, no se puede vivir d esto, pero para mi es un extra

Yo siempre prefiero cpm k cpc, siempre.

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 19:26 ----------

Todos los paises hasta afganistan.
Si consigues millones d indios, pues pa la saka.

Me he puesto a darle al ingles, indios, usa, indonesia... Entran a cholon en el ultimo mes


----------



## Fuego azul (10 Jul 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Todos los paises hasta afganistan.
> Si consigues millones d indios, pues pa la saka.
> 
> Me he puesto a *darle al ingles*, indios, usa, indonesia... Entran a cholon en el ultimo mes



No queda otra, ingles a saco, lo demas estoy viendo que da poquisimo, publico americano y del resto del mundo

Lo de los indios no se, y a CPM bufff, necesitas meter muchas visitas


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Jul 2014)

Es complicado, pero con clicks yo no como

Para mi, y digo para mi, es mas facil conseguir trafico k clicks.

Los indios son muy guarros, hay muchos, y buscan en ingles. He investigado mas que la media sobre los muchos idiomas indios y mucho indi mucho gujerat pero en internet usan ingles, los demas idiomas no existen.

Tengo 5 bobadas en ingles y hoy en dia, lo k gano es d ahi. Como TU ME ENseÑASTE, LONG TAIL y. Petar internet de URLs. 

Es la hostia k aki cada mes aprendes un huevo, es exponencial.

Yo hoy dia tengo las redes sociales ya interconectadas pa k vaya medio solo, postee solo y tal. Twitter es media vida en posicionamiento, aunk not sigan mas k 200 subnormales y nadie pinche.

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 21:06 ----------

A cpm es a kilo... Y mi objetivo hoy en dia, en sept me pondre duro, es conseguir toneladas, indios d malasia usa o donde sea.

Laa tetas son GLOBALES jajaj

Pero repito k pa mi esto es un hobbie a sakar un extra

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 21:14 ----------

Soy bastante tosco, pero mis limitaciones tecnicas intento suplirlas con perreria... Sino, not comes nada, los buitres y chacales d mi avatar son jilgueros y gatitos comparado com lo k hay en la red...

Si vas a rolex,.pues a rolex, yo voy a setas xk no soy capaz de mas, pero fuerte

---------- Post added 10-jul-2014 at 21:17 ----------

Al principio iba a x latam, por el idioma y eso, pero sit posicionas bien en ingles, no hay color

Es 6 a 1


----------



## lalol (10 Jul 2014)

Quizá te interese este artículo:
Google offers no transparency on ad revenue splits, and its numbers don’t make sense | PandoDaily

También estos hilos del foro:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...straer-dinero-de-creadores-de-contenidos.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-is-evil-google-te-borra-baneado-de-vida.html


----------



## iPod teca (10 Jul 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Yo como nunca he tenido adsense m conformo con poko.
> 
> Addynamo a mi me lo ajusto un tio de support, a mi me monetiza CPM a 0,05 euros por banner. Es poco, pero si pones varios banners y tienes miles d visitas, tienes un fijo asegurado.
> 
> ...



Pero escucha, estos de addynamo son estos de aquí que pone "Lideres en Africa": Ad Dynamo | Africa's leading contextual advertising network

Y estos:

- ¿Pagan?
- ¿Permiten CPM?
- ¿Campañas mundiales?
- ¿Tetas?

Gracias por la info :Baile:


----------



## Fuego azul (10 Jul 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Es complicado, pero con clicks yo no como
> 
> Para mi, y digo para mi, es mas facil conseguir trafico k clicks.
> 
> ...



Soy pelo paranoico, adsense de momento lo uso, pero me baneara, porque algun error cometeré

Dandole al tema, alguien a probado esto

*Media.net(Bing & Yahoo Network)*

Publishers | Sirius Traffic

CPM y CPC, ni idea como funciona

Pero, si, trafico en ingles, en español es de povres ::

Pd: en ingles mas aun, hay que ir a long tail, es donde buscas huecos, cuando mas saturas de url mejor, con planificador de keywords de google si pegas al adsense, alto CPC, y competencia baja, no se pueden crear articulos al tuntun, duro y a la encia


----------



## MetalLord (11 Jul 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Yo como nunca he tenido adsense m conformo con poko.
> 
> Addynamo a mi me lo ajusto un tio de support, a mi me monetiza CPM a 0,05 euros por banner. Es poco, pero si pones varios banners y tienes miles d visitas, tienes un fijo asegurado.
> 
> ...



Ok, no me parece mucho pero no está mal si monetiza 100%. De momento tengo otras en uso pero la daré otra oportunidad con el tiempo para probarla de nuevo a ver si va mejor que antes.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (11 Jul 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Pero escucha, estos de addynamo son estos de aquí que pone "Lideres en Africa": Ad Dynamo | Africa's leading contextual advertising network
> 
> Y estos:
> 
> ...



A todo si
Ojo k no soy d addynamo, eh! 
Te lo tiene k ajustar un empleado, a mi m lo hicieron y va bie


----------



## kudeiro (13 Jul 2014)

al hilo de esto, habría que hacer otro hilo con experimentos de admob; las mejores redes para el mediation, si merece la pena joder a los usuarios con los interstitial, etc...
¿a alguien le interesa esto? yo tengo una app para ios y android con admob y bastantes impresiones / clicks, y voy empezar a experimentar por mi cuenta, porque hay poca info sobre este tema


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Jul 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> al hilo de esto, habría que hacer otro hilo con experimentos de admob; las mejores redes para el mediation, si merece la pena joder a los usuarios con los interstitial, etc...
> ¿a alguien le interesa esto? yo tengo una app para ios y android con admob y bastantes impresiones / clicks, y voy empezar a experimentar por mi cuenta, porque hay poca info sobre este tema



Bufff....shur, juegas en otra liga


----------



## iPod teca (15 Jul 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> A todo si
> Ojo k no soy d addynamo, eh!
> Te lo tiene k ajustar un empleado, a mi m lo hicieron y va bie



Pero ¿y cómo que te lo ajustan? No entiendo a que te refieres. Les pasas un informe de visitas estimadas diarias y según eso te pagan más el CPM?

Más o menos cuantas visitas a la web y cuanto te puedes sacar por día, para hacernos una idea...

Los he puesto hoy porque todo lo que me venía seguía siendo por el mamading. Voy a probarlos, a ver que tal.


----------



## workforfood (16 Jul 2014)

> Los indios son muy guarros, hay muchos, y buscan en ingles. He investigado mas que la media sobre los muchos idiomas indios y mucho indi mucho gujerat pero en internet usan ingles, los demas idiomas no existen.



Y donde sacas el material de tetas y chochos hindúes, o prefieren producto internacional.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (16 Jul 2014)

workforfood dijo:


> Y donde sacas el material de tetas y chochos hindúes, o prefieren producto internacional.



Las pajas son international tío

---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 14:18 ----------




iPod teca dijo:


> Pero ¿y cómo que te lo ajustan? No entiendo a que te refieres. Les pasas un informe de visitas estimadas diarias y según eso te pagan más el CPM?
> 
> Más o menos cuantas visitas a la web y cuanto te puedes sacar por día, para hacernos una idea...
> 
> Los he puesto hoy porque todo lo que me venía seguía siendo por el mamading. Voy a probarlos, a ver que tal.



A mi me lo ajustó uno de los que trabaja, pedi que me adaptaran para monetizar al máximo

Es fácil, es multiplicar:
Si tienes 4 banners, por ejemplo:
0,05 x 4 = 0,20 por mil visitas
2 euros por 10 mil visitas
20 euros por 100 mil visitas
200 euros por 1 millón de visitas

Rico no me hago, eso ya lo se. Pero si tienes más de 10 mil visitas diarias, pues sacas un dinerito al mes.
Yo lo complemento con otros popups y demás mierdas

Yo digo lo ke hago yo... no te quepa duda que con adsense ganas más... si te pagan, claro


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Jul 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> A mi me lo ajustó uno de los que trabaja, pedi que me adaptaran para monetizar al máximo
> 
> Es fácil, es multiplicar:
> Si tienes 4 banners, por ejemplo:
> ...



Adsense paga, pero tienes que cumplir, no puedes aplicar asi por asi, esta claro, conocer las TOS y cruzar los dedos que no la cagues, claro

Pero yo cobro, por ahora


----------



## iPod teca (16 Jul 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Las pajas son international tío
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-jul-2014 at 14:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues ayer hable con ellos. Les indiqué que mi trafico viene sobre todo de España. Entonces me dicen que tienen dos campañas para España pero que es CPC. Yo les digo que lo que busco es CPM porque precisamente de España el CPC es ridiculo y que para eso me quedo con Adsense.

Hoy me llaman que porqué he quitado el código ya que ayer tuve 3000 visitas y me querían configurar la campaña. Me han dado CERO euros por las 3000 visitas. Amos no jodas.

Ya veré que hago pero ni un mísero céntimo cuando con adsense me habría sacado algo...
Esperaré a llegar al mínimo de adsense y si me banean pues les llamo.

Gracias por la info.


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Jul 2014)

Si quereis ser miyonarios con adsense

give you 02 Killer methods to get unlimited ADSENSE clicks daily

En dos dias, BAN


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (16 Jul 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Pues ayer hable con ellos. Les indiqué que mi trafico viene sobre todo de España. Entonces me dicen que tienen dos campañas para España pero que es CPC. Yo les digo que lo que busco es CPM porque precisamente de España el CPC es ridiculo y que para eso me quedo con Adsense.
> 
> Hoy me llaman que porqué he quitado el código ya que ayer tuve 3000 visitas y me querían configurar la campaña. Me han dado CERO euros por las 3000 visitas. Amos no jodas.
> 
> ...



Lo siento tio... Yo te digo la verdad, no miento. Sera cosa d las ganas k pongan


----------



## iPod teca (17 Jul 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Si quereis ser miyonarios con adsense
> 
> give you 02 Killer methods to get unlimited ADSENSE clicks daily
> 
> En dos dias, BAN



Jodo pues los comentarios son buenos. Si no me banean en mi primer pago me lo pillo ::

PD: Al límite tio al límite...


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Jul 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Jodo pues los comentarios son buenos. Si no me banean en mi primer pago me lo pillo ::
> 
> PD: Al límite tio al límite...



LOL, los comentarios son cojonudos, son sus bots comentando su gig, claro, de lo mejorcito, cada uno malo que lee, mete los bots a comentar

Por cierto, pille uno de estos para un twit, menuda jiñada, trafico bots a cascoporro, quite el adsense para que no me jodieran, la cosa es que comente el gig y misteriosamente no salio mi comentario, sino uno predeterminado, todos los comentarios los pajean


----------



## workforfood (17 Jul 2014)

Como poner adsense en paginas que no se refrescan como las que están hechas con jquery. Entiendo que sino recargo la página el robot no lee ni el texto y siempre pone el mismo anuncio.


----------



## wililon (23 Jul 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> LOL, los comentarios son cojonudos, son sus bots comentando su gig, claro, de lo mejorcito, cada uno malo que lee, mete los bots a comentar
> 
> Por cierto, pille uno de estos para un twit, menuda jiñada, trafico bots a cascoporro, quite el adsense para que no me jodieran, la cosa es que comente el gig y misteriosamente no salio mi comentario, sino uno predeterminado, todos los comentarios los pajean



Yo hice un comentario negativo una vez a un tío porque me vendió un truño que hubiera pagado por quitarme de encima y él me hizo la devolución y contó como servicio no realizado y desaparece comentario.

un comentario negativo les puede quitar muchas ventas así que prefieren devolver pasta y así controlan que sólo salgan las buenas. Lo único que les importa son las valoraciones no dar servicio.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 12:01 ----------

¿Como funciona el ADsense con una utilidad web? 
Por ejemplo:
una calculadora de salario neto
La web no tiene texto simplemente un formulario que funciona bien. 

¿Eso que tal lo ve Adsense? Yo conozco Adwords, pero tengo proyectos en la cabeza que monetizarían a través de adsense.


----------



## Fuego azul (23 Jul 2014)

wililon dijo:


> Yo hice un comentario negativo una vez a un tío porque me vendió un truño que hubiera pagado por quitarme de encima y él me hizo la devolución y contó como servicio no realizado y desaparece comentario.
> 
> un comentario negativo les puede quitar muchas ventas así que prefieren devolver pasta y así controlan que sólo salgan las buenas. Lo único que les importa son las valoraciones no dar servicio.
> 
> ...



Si esta en html embebes el codigo de adsense, pero tiene que estar en una web donde haya contenido, solo eso, si google la ve solo con eso, BAN, penaliza las web hechas solo para adsense, que no aporten nada al usuario, y google aportar es contenido original, es decir, texto

Si eso tiene ademas de la calculadora texto a cascoporro, no pasa nada, solo la calculadora, cuidado, puede considerarlo contrario a sus TOS, la web no aporta nada

Adsense no tiene ningun secreto, solo requiere contenido original y trafico a cascoporro, con millones de visitas, ganas mucho dinero, no es mas


----------



## workforfood (12 Ago 2014)

Lo que me pregunto de adsense si hay barreras invisibles que hacen que la mayoría de webs no sacan ni para pipas y que de un día para otro se rompa la barrera y se empiece a ganar dinero de verdad. Me supongo que la barrera es el tráfico que te dirija el propio buscador de google, es la propia google la que te da tráfico, pero lo normal es que si sube el tráfico, el pago por click baja, y te quedas prácticamente igual, pregunto conocéis de webs que no llegaban ni a 1 € diario y han empezado a sacar 30 € diarios o más y se han mantenido, o sea webs que han roto el techo de cristal, de un día para otro.


----------



## Fuego azul (12 Ago 2014)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que me pregunto de adsense si hay barreras invisibles que hacen que la mayoría de webs no sacan ni para pipas y que de un día para otro se rompa la barrera y se empiece a ganar dinero de verdad. Me supongo que la barrera es el tráfico que te dirija el propio buscador de google, es la propia google la que te da tráfico, pero lo normal es que si sube el tráfico, el pago por click baja, y te quedas prácticamente igual, pregunto conocéis de webs que no llegaban ni a 1 € diario y han empezado a sacar 30 € diarios o más y se han mantenido, o sea webs que han roto el techo de cristal, de un día para otro.



Adsense es trafico, cuando mejor keys tengas posicionadas en pago, mas ingresos, pero no hay secretos, trafico a mansalva, si tienes 500k paginas vistas al mes sacas pasta, punto, si tienes 20k paginas vistas mes sacas poco

Eso que dices posiblemente hayan posicionado en mas busquedas en google, varias key entran en concordancia amplia y se muestran en muchas busquedas relacionadas cuando google ha filtrado el contenido como orginal y con potencial de retener al publico, que es lo que quiere, que esten tiempo en tu web y asi pinchen publi, llega el trafico y llega el dinero.

Las web que posicionan y no retienen, pueden ganar mucho por aburridas, pero al final google las va relegando


----------



## iPod teca (13 Ago 2014)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que me pregunto de adsense si hay barreras invisibles que hacen que la mayoría de webs no sacan ni para pipas y que de un día para otro se rompa la barrera y se empiece a ganar dinero de verdad. Me supongo que la barrera es el tráfico que te dirija el propio buscador de google, es la propia google la que te da tráfico, pero lo normal es que si sube el tráfico, el pago por click baja, y te quedas prácticamente igual, pregunto conocéis de webs que no llegaban ni a 1 € diario y han empezado a sacar 30 € diarios o más y se han mantenido, o sea webs que han roto el techo de cristal, de un día para otro.



Lo que todos sabemos amigo, aparecer primero en Google lo cambia todo.

Yo he visto pasar esa barrera invisible que hablas de ganar 10 céntimos diarios a ganar 20 € diarios durante 3 días. Fue con la noticia concreta del "mamading". Google me la puso la primera para los anglos, así que tenía constantemente 90 usuarios en tiempo real.

Luego otra vez bajón. Aprendí la lección y dejé eso de "en casa del herrero cuchillo de palo". Así que optimizo para SEO las entradas que veo con más potencial desde hace un mes (por falta de tiempo antes no lo hacía). Y se traduce en muchas más visitas, claro. También ahora redacto las noticias con mis palabras (las que tengo tiempo, como todo) y eso Google también lo premia.

Ahora rondo el euro diario y creciendo. Llevo sólo 3 meses con adsense porque antes hice muchas pruebas con otros.

Si me banean estoy jodido...:abajo: Ya os contaré.

Le dedico media hora a la web al día. Estoy convencido que dedicándose íntegramente a esto una persona, con campañas en redes sociales, newsletters, captación por las redes, consursos, etc., y un poco de suerte se puede vivir de esto. 

Pero lo ideal es complementarlo con otras webs o blogs, foros, canal de Youtube, etc. Vamos, que es un curro como otro cualquiera.


----------



## qualicion (13 Ago 2014)

A mí no sé cómo google me permite tener un 50% de ctr en alguna de mis webs...

con 5 euros invertidos me saco 15 euros limpios si promociono dos webs en facebook que no se posicionan ni a tiros en google. Y después la que tengo bien posicionada me da mucho más dinero.


----------



## iPod teca (14 Ago 2014)

qualicion dijo:


> con 5 euros invertidos me saco 15 euros limpios si promociono dos webs en facebook que no se posicionan ni a tiros en google.



¿Puedes explicar mejor lo que haces exactamente?. Gracias


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (14 Ago 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar mejor lo que haces exactamente?. Gracias



Amigo no creas una palabra de lo que dice qualicion es un troll

Saludos


----------



## qualicion (15 Ago 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar mejor lo que haces exactamente?. Gracias



Pues puedes promocionar en facebook publicaciones tuyas pagando. Con 5 euros tienes bastante alcance, según lo segmentes y elijas al público dirigido.

5 euros de promocion te dura unas 5 horas, y elijo las que más gente imagino conectada a internet (de 19 a 24)


----------



## lemandata (16 Ago 2014)

*No siempre es necesario mucho tráfico*



Fuego azul dijo:


> Adsense es trafico, cuando mejor keys tengas posicionadas en pago, mas ingresos, pero no hay secretos, trafico a mansalva, si tienes 500k paginas vistas al mes sacas pasta, punto, si tienes 20k paginas vistas mes sacas poco
> 
> Eso que dices posiblemente hayan posicionado en mas busquedas en google, varias key entran en concordancia amplia y se muestran en muchas busquedas relacionadas cuando google ha filtrado el contenido como orginal y con potencial de retener al publico, que es lo que quiere, que esten tiempo en tu web y asi pinchen publi, llega el trafico y llega el dinero.
> 
> Las web que posicionan y no retienen, pueden ganar mucho por aburridas, pero al final google las va relegando



Hola,
El tráfico para ganar dinero con adsense es relativo, es evidente que necesitan un mínimo para ganar dinero, pero se puede ganar más dinero con 10K visitas que con 500K visitas ya que aparte de las visitas, lo que realmente genera dinero son los clics en los anuncios ayudado por el número de visitas claro está.

Recordar que a Google no le gustan los anuncios en páginas "guarras" y que cuando bloquean la cuenta, pierden todo lo ganado.

Saludos.


----------



## lalol (23 Ago 2014)

Me interesa conocer vuestra opinión sobre esta noticia:

Google retira 46.000 dólares de la cuenta de un usuario por violar las reglas de AdSense - Noticias de Tecnología


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Ago 2014)

bernal dijo:


> Me interesa conocer vuestra opinión sobre esta noticia:
> 
> Google retira 46.000 dólares de la cuenta de un usuario por violar las reglas de AdSense - Noticias de Tecnología



*
Obligaba al visitante a hacer 'click' en un anuncio*

Si es cierto google tenia razon, esto esta prohibido


----------



## lemandata (23 Ago 2014)

*"Obligaba al visitante a hacer 'click' en un anuncio"*

No es necesario obligar, simplemente conque le indique al usuario que clique en los anuncios, ya está violando las normas, lo dice muy claro en la normativa de Adsense.

Saludos.


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2014)

Qué opináis de anunciarse en adwords, te sube el tráfico se mantiene si lo quitas.


----------



## iPod teca (30 Ago 2014)

bernal dijo:


> Me interesa conocer vuestra opinión sobre esta noticia:
> 
> Google retira 46.000 dólares de la cuenta de un usuario por violar las reglas de AdSense - Noticias de Tecnología



La noticia debería ser "...por violar las reglas de publicidad en internet"

No es que haya violado la TOS de Google. Es que el tio es un defraudador. Los banners o popups sin botón de "Cerrar" o la X o una cuenta regresiva están prohibidos en Internet en general.
El usuario debe poder cerrar la publicidad o que se cierre sóla transcurrido unos segundos.

En resumen, ha defraudado a los anunciantes que confían en Adwords o cualquier otro sistema de pago por clic.

Supongo que Google devolverá ese dinero a los defraudados y sacará su correspondiente nota de prensa o mención en el blog de adsense para ponerse la medallita.

Lo que ha hecho este tio lo hemos pensado todos alguna vez.

Otra cosa, que supongo es lo que quiere sacar Bernal, es la nula atención de Google al usuario ante estos baneos. Estamos indefensos, totalmente indefensos.

Saludos


----------



## iPod teca (30 Sep 2014)

Hola a todos. Voy a intentar ir actualizando cada trimestre.

*PRIMER TRIMESTRE*

Bueno, de momento esto es desastroso, claro. Estoy leyendo mucho por foros y hay mucha gente que cuenta cómo fueron sus inicios y bueno, es pronto para decir algo en tan poco tiempo.

Al menos comentaros que *no me banearon*. Gracias a Fuego por los consejos. Cambié todo, eliminé las tetillas y un par de articulos fuertes y de momento *me pagaron.
*

La media de los 3 meses solo con adsense es de 1 euro diario. Sigo sin poder prestarle todo el tiempo que querría. A veces tan sólo subo un par de noticias y en verano estuve 10 días sin tocarla.

Cada vez tengo más visitas y la web va creciendo. Ya paso a diario las 1000 paginas vistas y entre 300/500 usuarios únicos.
Gracias a tenerla en varios idiomas (aunque sean traducciones cutres automaticas) hay clicks de paises con mucho mejor CPC que España o Brasil. Así te hacen un par de clics de Suiza o Francia o Japón a 0.40 €.

Lo de España y latinoamerica es mierda.

Ahora voy a cambiar todo a un VPS porque el hosting de dondominio no da para más, me deja la web en blanco y es lento. Y creo que con eso lograré tener más visitas y que superen las 3 paginas por usuario único. Además voy a contratar un servicio que se llama phpspeed o algo así y te garantizan un 87% en Google Pagespeed. 
Así lo que me saco de adsense va a ir destinado a este VPS. Creo que es el paso correcto a seguir.

También el mes que viene empiezo con publicidad para los smartphones. Me hicieron un estudio personalizado de lo que creen que ganaría si la web sigue con esta tendencia de crecimiento y la verdad que me animaron a continuar.
El 60-70% de los usuarios me ven lo hacen por smartphones y tablets.

El 60% es búsqueda orgánica. 25% referral y 15% directo.

Tengo cosillas en mente que aplicaré con el VPS, como afiliados de Amazon con una tienda online con woocommerce y otras cosas que de momento no os puedo contar. ::

Seguimos informando.


----------



## iPod teca (10 Jun 2015)

Buenas a todos,
pues ya he hecho *un año sólo con adsense* y os comento como va la cosa.

La mala noticia es que hice *310 € en todo el año*.
La buena noticia es que *150 € son de los dos últimos meses*. Bueno, me los tienen que pagar el 21 pero ahí están en mi panel de adsense.

Lo cierto es que los 3 últimos meses he tenido un crecimiento considerable. En Marzo hice unos 40, en Abril 64 y en Mayo 85. A 10 de Junio llevo 30 € así que espero llegar a los 100 este mes. Soy optimista y espero plantarme en los 300 mensuales en Mayo de 2016, utilizando siempre como mínimo un 30%-40% para FB y/o Adwords. Aunque ahora mismo para lo que me saco voy a invertir el 100%

Os cuento lo que he hecho y *más abajo lo que voy a hacer este año* (aviso: topicazos inside)

1. *Inversión*:
Obvio, ¿verdad?. Logré cobrar unos 100 € hace 4 meses de golpe de unos banners que tenía a la derecha de Geniuzz y también por post patrocinados, así que decidí invertirlos en la web.

- Primero con los *25 de adwords + 75 de regalo*. Actualmente gasto 1 euro al día y ya estoy con los 75 de regalo. Ese euro muy bien optimizado me lleva 40 usuarios / dia. Solo de España.

- *Anuncios de Facebook*. Lo mismo: 1 € / día. Lo que hago es promocionar las publicaciones que el propio FB me indica que están teniendo éxito. Además va muy filtrado por personas que les guste el humor, curiosidades, virales, etc.
Otro truco es que lo promociono para usuarios en español pero sólo de España, de USA, Alemania y Reino Unido. Empecé por sólo España, pero los clics se pagan muy mal. Así que se me ocurrió esto y de momento bien. Me salen fans y clics de esos paises que son los que realmente pagan bien.

- *Antigüedad del dominio*. Otro topicazo, pero ahí está. El dominio hizo un año en Marzo (aunque sólo con adsense comencé en Mayo)

- *Contenido original y cantidad*(¡matadme bastardos!):
Dicho hasta la saciedad. El caso es que como comenté por el foro a mi mujer la despidieron y la puse a subir cosas. Ahora casi no copio y pego y pongo debajo la fuente. Creo yo el texto o mi mujer y lo publicamos. Al subir ella 2 o 3 noticias y yo otro par por la noche pues en vez de poner 1 o 2 como hacía yo antes tenemos más artículos diarios. El mes pasado llegué al artículo 1000.

- *Diseño Responsive* y verificad que lo es. No solo vale que el tema sea Responsive.

- *Redes sociales:* yo solo muevo Facebook. Publico todo con algún comentario sugerente que incite al click.

- *Traducir los artículos*
Aunque sigo utilizando un cutre plugin de traducción automática, a mi me funciona de maravilla. No nos engañemos, ayer tuve 10 clics de España que fueron 1 euro. 4 de Alemania 2 euros y 4 de Francia otros 2 euros. Y porque no tuve de UK o USA que he visto un sólo click a 3 euros...

- *Quitar todo menos adsense:*
Así es, sólo tengo los 3 bloques de adsense. Quité el banner de Hotwords, la publicidad del reproductor de los videos, otros banners, etc. Creo que me beneficia que webs como Qué! se queden bloqueadas (literalmente) debido a miles de banners y anuncios. Es imposible navegar por ahí. Y como al final ponemos todos las mismas noticias pues cada vez más gente me entra directamente.

*Para el próximo año*

Las expectativas para lo que tengo en mente con adsense es literalmente sacarme un salario a medio/largo plazo. Llamadme optimista o gilipollas, pero creo firmemente que es posible. (Si no me paga este mes entonces vendré a lloraros jejeje)

*Velocidad de la web:*

Ayer mismo pagué un servicio del que os hablé para poner mi web al 85%. Creo que va a ser determinante. Ya os contaré. Son otros 100 euros anuales.

*Nueva web para mi mujer:*

Pues eso, le ha encantado esto y ahora que ve que trabajando la web se pueden obtener ingresos *me ha pedido un blog para ella*. Es otro sector ya que está estudiando educación infantil. Así pues es un "Blog para papás y mamás".
El éxito ha sido inmediato. La publicamos la semana pasada. Escribió unos 5 artículos, lo publicamos en FB a todos nuestros amigos, se empezó a compartir y obtuvo más visitas que la mía. Y todo eso sin inversión alguna.
El target fue totalmente español, así que la he puesto el traductor también para pillar clics de extranjeros despistados.
El mes que viene con lo que me pague Google invertiremos otros 30 € en FB /mes.

Obviamente el adsense es el de mi cuenta y ya ha sacado algún eurillo. Ahora a trabajarla como la otra y a esperar que no se me canse la parienta en unos meses.

*Nueva web para el mercado anglosajón:*

Ya he pillado un dominio y estoy en conversaciones con mis sobrinos americanos para que la gestionen. Será un clon de la actual para así tener 1000 artículos que poco a poco irán traduciendo debidamente. Así con las 6 horas de diferencia tendrán que traducir las de España que ya estarán subidas y el texto seguirá siendo original. 
Haré un 301 de la actual para que así todos los que ya me visitan con el idioma inglés vayan a la nueva y tenga visitas desde el primer día. misma estrategia con Facebook.
Al ser universitarios creo que lo pueden petar. Estamos discutiendo el tema de la repartición de ganancias ya que al principio no podrán cobrar ya que se destinará a promocionar la web.
En caso de que no quieran buscaré un Fiverr y listo.

Espero en los próximos meses deciros que ya está operativa.

Además otras cosillas que tengo en mente ¡pero no os voy a contar todo!

Bueno, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (11 Jun 2015)

Enhorabuena tío

ánimo y seguimos en la lucha...


----------



## satu (11 Jun 2015)

¿Adsense + mamading? te va a durar mucho si..

A mi me paso con "Jailbait" y eso que solo eran chicas vestidas sin hacer nada, solo estaban buenas y eso se ve que esta prohibido ::


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (11 Jun 2015)

Un año de preocupaciones y tiempo perdido para sacar esa puta mierda, madre mía.


----------



## Fuego azul (11 Jun 2015)

Sacar 1000 pavos al mes son 500k paginas vistas, depende nichos, puede ser mas, pero sino mueves ese trafico, no llegas en muchos nichos, paginas vistas, no visitantes, claro.

Hay nichos que darán mas, pero son muy competidos, hablamos de long tail


----------



## iPod teca (11 Jun 2015)

satu dijo:


> ¿Adsense + mamading? te va a durar mucho si..
> 
> A mi me paso con "Jailbait" y eso que solo eran chicas vestidas sin hacer nada, solo estaban buenas y eso se ve que esta prohibido ::



Si, estos de adsense a la mínima te banean. El mamading lleva desde el segundo mes y ya me han hecho dos pagos. Ya os contaré si hay problemas para este tercero.



El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Un año de preocupaciones y tiempo perdido para sacar esa puta mierda, madre mía.



Cierto. Cualquier sistema paga una mierda. Espero pegar el salto con el mercado anglosajón.
¿Preocupaciones? Ninguna. ¿Tiempo? Eso si... Aunque tengo todo muy automatizado y cada vez me cuesta menos subir entradas jejeje...

Si en un año, después de pagar el hosting y la publi logro que me queden 2.500/3.000 anuales me conformo. Ya es una paga extra muy rica.



Fuego azul dijo:


> Sacar 1000 pavos al mes son 500k paginas vistas, depende nichos, puede ser mas, pero sino mueves ese trafico, no llegas en muchos nichos, paginas vistas, no visitantes, claro.
> 
> Hay nichos que darán mas, pero son muy competidos, hablamos de long tail



Amijo, esto es muy muy complicado. El mes pasado alcancé las 34.000 páginas vistas. Pero según Analytics....ya que según adsense tuve 15.000. Y es que los adblock según estos datos ya se comen más del 50%. No encuentro otra explicación.

Así que subo tus 500K al millón de paginas vistas/mes reales. Luego hay que quitarle ese 50% que son a los que no se les muestran los anuncios.

Lo bueno que tengo es que yo no me peleo mucho por el SEO ya que los usuarios ponen en el buscador la noticia del día de algo que ha escuchado o le han dicho como "pelea de mujeres en el walmart" o "vater svarowsky"

Respecto al nicho pues lo mismo. En el primer articulo saldrán ads de compras y en el segundo joyerias o Roca. Vamos, que cada articulo es un nicho diferente.

Saludos


----------



## Fuego azul (11 Jun 2015)

iPod teca dijo:


> Amijo, esto es muy muy complicado. El mes pasado alcancé las 34.000 páginas vistas. Pero según Analytics....ya que según adsense tuve 15.000. Y es que los adblock según estos datos ya se comen más del 50%. No encuentro otra explicación.
> 
> Así que subo tus 500K al millón de paginas vistas/mes reales. Luego hay que quitarle ese 50% que son a los que no se les muestran los anuncios.
> 
> ...



No se, serán tus cifras y tu nicho, no te puedo replicar, es diferente segun que nicho, edades, etc...


----------



## workforfood (12 Jun 2015)

> El mes pasado alcancé las 34.000 páginas vistas.



¿Esto que son páginas diarias o mensuales?

El problema de adsense es que el mercado Español es una mierda, muy pocas empresas se anuncian en adsense (son casi siempre las mismas), y casi nadie hace click a lo anuncios, además que youtube se está llevando cada vez más tarta del pastel.

Pero el precio del click más que del tráfico que tengas es que target de usarios tengas, se monotoriza todo, hay muy pocas webs que casi por 4 personas que entra una hace click, tienen un CTR muy alto como del 25% (solo te explicas ese CTR que tengan un boot que engañe a adsense) cuando lo normal es ni una de cada 100 haga click, y además hacen algo más que largarse disparado dela web del anunciante, o compran o se registran etc... Por lo tanto con menos de 1000 visitas sacan lo mismo que otra con 10.000 diarias.
Pero la mayoría de webs tiene un target de público basura CTR miserables de menos del 1% y precio de los click por los suelos de 5 céntavos, y esas solo pueden aspirar a conseguir tráfico bestial como sea.


----------



## iPod teca (12 Jun 2015)

Son 34K páginas vistas en un mes, de 9323 visitas (8.500 visitantes únicos)
Una media de 3,7 paginas por visitante y el 90% nuevos.

Pero adsense me refleja la mitad de visitas debido (imagino) a los adblockers.

Una mierda por lo que dices ya que mi CTR es de apenas un 1.5 %. Efectivamente opino como tu en que es imposible tener un 20-25% de CTR como dicen algunos en foros. Eso son bots o cualquier cosa. Pero falso. Seguro.

Las visitas de España o latinoamerica dan céntimos ridículos. Pero por suerte me clican bastante de Alemania y Francia y esos son los que me dan en esta semana una media de 5 € /día

Ejemplo de ayer de CPC:

- USA: 1,47 €
- Alemania: 0,44 €
- España: 0,16 €

Y el CTR:

- Italia: 9%
- Alemania: 8,47 %
- USA: 6,9 %
- España: 0,74%


Por ello que voy a sacar un web exclusiva en inglés para desviar a esos usuarios y probablemente también a los alemanes. Ya veré, pero lo que está claro es que el mercado de publicidad online esta fuera del habla de Cervantes.


----------



## workforfood (12 Jun 2015)

> Son 34K páginas vistas en un mes, de 9323 visitas (8.500 visitantes únicos)




34.000 al mes o 340.000 paginas al mes?
Porque si es lo primero son 1000 páginas al día.

Lo que dices me pasa lo mismo click de USA 1 € 2 € muy de vez en cuando y el mercado hispano basura total, hace un año me aparecía de vez en cuando clicks colombianos o venezolanos pagados a 1 €, ahora nada.

Está claro que para sacar algo con adsense hay que hacer las webs en inglés, dominio inglés, hosting en USA sino te comes una mierda con adsense.


----------



## Fuego azul (12 Jun 2015)

iPod teca dijo:


> Por ello que voy a sacar un web exclusiva en inglés para desviar a esos usuarios y probablemente también a los alemanes. Ya veré, pero lo que está claro es que el mercado de publicidad online esta fuera del habla de Cervantes.



Ingles, pero es jodidisimo posicionar, lo demas es mierda 

30k visitas en ingles, dejan pasta, 500k mucha, yo no consigo posicionar aun en ingles, que es lo que me interesa y voy a long tail, pero el mercado es inmenso


----------



## mariusmarketing (5 Jul 2015)

Hoy en dia los usuarios tendemos a usar la "ceguera visual" con los banners de las webs, nos llega tanta publicidad al dia que hemos aprendido a ignorarla...

Creo que hoy en dia las mejores formas de patrocinar una web o blog es a través de patrocinadores directos, a los que tu publicites con banners, articulos, etc. o a través de afiliados o productos propios...para Adsense necesitas un trafico brutal y solo funciona en algunos nichos...además de que te pagan muy poquito.


----------



## iPod teca (28 Jul 2015)

Buenas,
comunicaros que Google me pagó finalmente sin problemas en Junio. Y este 21 de Julio otros 110 euros.
Este mes de momento llevo 106. Ninguna alerta en el panel de control de posibles infracciones.

Mi CTR sigue siendo bajísimo. De tan sólo un 1,5%

Se acabó el cupón adwords y no voy a invertir más de momento. Aunque si seguiré con los 30 de FB.

Espero sacar para Agosto la web en inglés y que esto despegue un poco.

Ale, voy a por mi cuenco de arroz


----------



## iPod teca (2 Oct 2015)

Buenas gente,

Parece ser que voy dando con la tecla y empiezo a animarme cada día más.

El 4 de Agosto publique la web en inglés: The best on the web | curious news

Y ha sido todo un éxito. En Agosto el panel me indicó *270 €* (el 90% de la web en inglés). Y digo el panel porque luego Google me quitó 90 € de lo que él te indica como "Tráfico de Adsense no válido".
Como no hay donde quejarse, pues te callas y listo...:´(

Así pues gané 180 € que me pagaron el 21 de Septiembre. Y lo he reinvertido por completo para este mes de Octubre

Pues bien, *ayer me habilitó Google el pago de 450 €* que es lo que he ganado durante Septiembre y cobraré en Octubre. *He invertido 150 €*.
Y otra vez la misma historia porque en el panel tenía 580 €, así que me ha quitado 130 euracos :´(

Mi resumen de acciones, as usual:

- Velocidad de la web: Pagué el servicio y están a un 82%. 
- FB Ads + Adwords: me están derivando mucho tráfico y me hacen unos clicks brutales (el récord lo tengo en 1 de USA de 6 euros). Tengo una tabla en excel con las horas más efectivas, los días, en qué país va mejor FB y en cual Adwords según zonas, horas, etc. 
- El CTR ha pasado de 1,5 a 3% en el global de las 3 webs. Pero la inglesa se dispara a un 6-7 %
- Rebote del 2% (a la gente le mola y se queda en la web), 3 páginas por visitante.
- Por ingresos son USA, Canadá y UK. Este mes que voy a invertir 60 euros más creo que probaré con ads en Australia. Mi idea es que genere clicks las 24 horas del día. Así pues por la mañana en España que es por la tarde en Australia es cuando más gente visita FB y probaré. Luego aquí por la tarde voy a la par que en UK y por la noche actúa USA y Canadá.

Este mes voy con los 180 € ganados en Agosto y el mes que viene ya veré que hago. Si va como este mes espero obtener el triple de lo que invierto, pero prefiero ir poco a poco ampliando 60 € cada mes.

Ayer según vi el panel me dije "voy a invertir los 450 el mes que viene a ver si saco 1500", pero creo que lo más sensato es un crecimiento lento pero continuado. Además, como Google ve que cada mes voy a gastar más an Adwords espero que no me de ningún susto...

¡El próximo trimestre os vuelvo a contar!

Saludos.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (3 Oct 2015)

Me alegro mucho, tio
Te lo mereces y te deseo lo mejor...

Yo estoy en una travesia del desierto de la que no se si saldre, tras año y medio de relativo exito 

Te seguire leyendo


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (3 Oct 2015)

Ya se que sueno un tanto radical cuando hablo de temas web pero esto es un pequeño problema; 8:



iPod teca dijo:


> - Rebote del 2% (*a la gente le mola y se queda en la web*), 3 páginas por visitante.



La situación ideal para ganar dinero con clicks en una web, es que una visita entre en una de tus páginas y se largue haciendo click en un anuncio sin mirar más. 

Es una especie de "vini vidi vinci", como vender la moto a la primera, según el cliente entra por la puerta. Servir una sola página a bajo coste y generar ingresos con ese solo servicio. 

En cambio si tienes una web en la que vendes cosas, te interesa que la visita se quede ojeando tu catálogo de productos.


----------



## AMSierra (3 Oct 2015)

Me quedo por aquí leyendo


----------



## loflipo (3 Oct 2015)

iPod teca dijo:


> - Rebote del 2% (a la gente le mola y se queda en la web), 3 páginas por visitante.



A no ser que uses eventos en las landings ese rebote te está diciendo que tienes mal implementado analytics casi con total seguridad.


----------



## energia01 (3 Oct 2015)

pues a mi en ingles muy bien en español un desastre y a mi me interesa en español.

en fin¡¡


----------



## Valdetronco (3 Oct 2015)

Muy muy interesante.


----------



## iPod teca (4 Oct 2015)

A mi me conviene infinitamente un rebote muy muy bajo. Lo mio es adsense. Si un usuario entra, ve un resumen de las noticias y hace click sólo en el anuncio del header, lo que google interpretará es que algo raro hay.
Estoy cansado de decirlo. Hay que hacer lo que Google diga. Y el analytics viene configurado por defecto para que si el rebote es alto le indique a google que tu contenido no es de calidad. 
Yo no tengo que modificar el código puesto que no hago articulos de un tema determinado y que un usuario me busque por SEo y pueda estar leyendolo 2 minutos. No escribo de economia, tecnología o algo concreto. 

Mis usuarios me tienen en favoritos o entran directamente. Así el 50% y el 40 restante por ads. El 10 restante por SEO.

Si veis mi home, es un pupurri de titulares. Es necesario que el usuario vea lo que quiere y haga click en esa noticia o video.

Yo creo que esta forma de interpretar el rebote la mantiene Google también para evitar webs tipo addmefast donde con un imacro se meten visitas falsas y ven la web 20 segundos sin interactuar en absoluto con la web.

Además, al tener adsense necesito más impresiones para que el usuario encuentre atractivo alguno de los anuncios. Lo repito, si uno entra en la home y sólo hay un banner y tengo un rebote del 90% y un CTR del 20% sólo levantaría sospechas.

Si el usuario en menos de 20 segundos se mete en otra noticia ya son 4 los ads que va a contabilizar como impresiones.

No me cabe duda, cuanto más bajo sea mi rebote, más impresiones tengo y le indica a Google que ofrezco algo que interesa a mis usuarios.

Saludos.


----------



## Fuego azul (4 Oct 2015)

Facebook es un arma de doble filo, envia visitas pero te llena de clicks invalidos, o tienes bastantes click organico o si abusas de FB ads al final te pueden comer un ban, subes demasiado el ratio de clicks invalidos

De todas formas comprar trafico por adwords creo que vas contra las TOS de google, no permite la compra tafico.

Lo mas enviar de FB con contenido relacionado, pero tiene que ir acompañado de posicionamiento organico, adsense esta diseñado para trafico organico, tolera algo el trafico social pero invalida mucho si se abusa de ese tipo trafico

Adsense es complicadisimo ganar dinero, solo con crecimientos lentos o jugandotela haciendo cuentas de adsense hasta la abuela, hasta que llegue el ban enchufas trafico de donde sea, no es sencillo, solo tiene dos opciones

Hacerlo bien con las TOS

Pasar de todo y ver cuanto sacas hasta el ban que finalmente llega

Y haciendolo bien te puede caer tambien ban


----------



## iPod teca (5 Oct 2015)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Facebook es un arma de doble filo, envia visitas pero te llena de clicks invalidos, o tienes bastantes click organico o si abusas de FB ads al final te pueden comer un ban, subes demasiado el ratio de clicks invalidos
> 
> De todas formas comprar trafico por adwords creo que vas contra las TOS de google, no permite la compra tafico.
> 
> ...



Es realmente complejo Fuego.

Es probable que algún día me lleve un ban. Pero sinceramente llevaba meses sin mirar el panel de "infracciones". Ya me cansé de estar a diario pendiente de si Google me encontraba algo raro. Cumplo creo que casi todas sus recomendaciones:

- velocidad de la web
- responsive
- solo 3 bloques de anuncios (y *solo *tengo adsense)
- Fuera guarradas o violencia explicita.
- Evitar anuncios engañosos. Ya he quitado del texto de la noticia el banner que estaba entre medias. Y que por cierto era el que más clics tenía, (pero asi no molesto al usuario). De hecho, hasta he quitado el popup de Facebook que antes tenía. Creo que *no molestar al usuario demasiado es realmente la clave de todo esto.*

Yo también pensaba como tu, amigo Fuego, pero tras 15 meses de empaparme de adsense y meterme en todos los foros hispanos y anglos te puedo asegurar que la cosa no es así. Ni mucho menos.

El tema de que las visitas de FB pueden provocarte un ban es una leyenda urbana más que otra cosa. En cualquier foro de adsense hoy día la pregunta más típica es "Ayuda, me han baneado". La segunda es "¿Es malo llevar visitas desde FB?

Puedes comprobar que de la primera pregunta nunca nadie ha puesto que haya sido por usar FB. Y de la segunda se puede comprobar y he hablado con muchas personas que se gastan auténticas barbaridades diarias en FB.

Veamos, Google vive de los clicks en sus anuncios. ¿De verdad creemos que le importa de donde vengan esos usuarios a la web donde finalmente se hace click?

Es como cuando a mi me enviaba mi competidor todos los trabajos de vinilo textil. ¿De verdad me va a preocupar a mi de donde me vengan los trabajos que necesito? Al final el que facturaba era yo.

Respecto al tema de Adwords, yo no derivo visitantes a artículos o noticias concretas. Sólo a la Home con frases como "noticias graciosas, noticias curiosas" y de ese estilo.

Si buscas "noticias de famosos", "noticias de economia, deportes,etc", podemos ver que aparecen El Economista, Europapress...

Que por cierto, a mi no se me ocurrió hacer Adwords. Recibí un email de ellos diciéndome que si estaba interesado en hacer adwords, que mi web encajaba y todo eso. Luego, un gestor asignado me revisó los anuncios, las frases y la web. Y son ellos los que me han autorizado los anuncios.
De hecho, la semana pasada me pusieron en el panel las típicas "sugerencias" de otras palabras clave que me darían resultado.

Sinceramente, si recibo un ban por hacer lo que ellos me recomiendan sería de traca.

Saludos a todos


----------



## workforfood (5 Oct 2015)

qué opináis de esto:

Experimento Google
El viejo SEO ha cambiado radicalmente, ya sospechaba que Google controla el número de visitas por sitio/editor, para confirmarlo he realizado el siquiente experimento:

Los sitios:
Sitios informativos con más de 8 años de antigüedad.
Contenido con múltiples referencias a contenidos "tipo wikipedia"
Varios dominios, mismo server, misma info en whois.
Adsense mismo editor.
Aproximadamente +/- 5.000 IPs únicas día durante 2012 (más del 90% de google)
+/- 1.000.000 de páginas indexadas en google.

Primera prueba Octubre:
Redirección de otro sitio distinto a este del que hablo de más de 100.000 páginas, al contenido lo más similar posible, aunque bastantes páginas quedan fuera de la temática.
1º día casi 7.000 IPs únicas
Al día siguiente +/- 5.000 IPs únicas día

Segunda prueba finales de Octubre:
Cambio de diseño radical, incluso contenido, títulos, metas, H1... y adaptativo para móviles.
En ningún momento se desvió de +/- 5.000 IPs únicas día.

Tercera prueba, mediados de Noviembre:
Creación de subdominios y redirección del millón de URLs a los subdominios.
En ningún momento se desvió de +/- 5.000 IPs únicas día.

En este punto pensé que no estaba siendo suficientemente radical en los cambios, para bien o para mal, las visitas tendrían que cambiar...

Cuarta prueba, mediados de Noviembre:
Me voy a WMT y borro todas las páginas no redireccionadas, como no había dado tiempo a robots a visitar todo el sitio me quedo con unas 600.000 páginas indexadas en google...
En ningún momento se desvió de +/- 5.000 IPs únicas día.

Quinta prueba, principios de Diciembre:
Vuelvo a redirigir todas las páginas (todas) a un dominio distinto, además me cargo más páginas en WMT de forma que dejo unas 200.000 páginas indexadas en Google...

¿Adivinas que cantidad de IPs únicas conseguí?

¿No? es fácil... empieza por 5.... ¡Sí! 5.000 IPs únicas día

Mis estadísticas (de mi servidor, logs apache) de todos los lunes del mes de Diciembre:
Lunes día 3 - 5295 IPs únicas
Lunes día 10 - 5287 IPs únicas
Lunes día 17 - 5131 IPs únicas
Lunes día 24 - 4172 IPs únicas (baja en navidad un poco)
Lunes día 24 - 4264 IPs únicas (año nuevo...)

Hoy a las 12 de la mañana tenia 2.535 (no falla)

Conclusión:

Google te da un cupo de visitas, que te lo reparte según los contenidos de tu sitio, tal vez según la relevancia que los distintos algoritmos te asignen.

Hace años:
contenido+rank+enlaces+optimización = resultado en SERP = número de visitas

Ahora:
contenido+rank+enlaces+optimización = número de visitas = resultado en SERP

(conclusión válida para sitios similares, sitios pequeños, EMDs y otros seguramente sea distinto)

¿Que quiero decir? pues que ahora hagas lo que hagas en tu página, cambiar diseño, optimizar y otras gaitas, no te va hacer subir o bajar en las visitas, el número de visitas. Lo que supongo que cambiará tu "cupo" son las distintas interacciones de los distintos especímenes (Panda, Penguin, etc.)

De forma que un sitio con diseño pobre y poca o ninguna optimización puede salir bien posicionado según la valoración global que le den los distintos especímenes.

Así... que... no os calentéis la cabeza con los títulos, H1, etc. hay que conseguir agradar globalmente a google, tampoco creo que conseguir enlaces a lo tonto lo vailo tenga utilidad en absoluto, salvo para penalizarte.

Bueno amiguitos, pensar en todo esto y faliz año.

Edito:
He olvidado mencionar que en Noviembre añadí más de 5.000.000 millones de imágenes al sitio, como google no da ya el número de resultados en las búsquedas de imágenes, no se cuantas exactamente estaban indexadas, pero por otros medios he llegado a la conclusión que eran más de 1.000.000.

Recibía visitas de las búsquedas de imagen pero las +/- 5.000 IPs únicas día no cambió, ahora quedan unas 1.000 indexadas en google.

Experimento Google - Foros del Web

Confirmo lo que dice tengo una web que cuando tenía 500 entradas tiene las mismas visitas que con 2000 posts.

Ipod Teca decías que ibas a pasar tu web a inglés con dominio propio en inglés ¿qué tal?


----------



## iPod teca (5 Oct 2015)

workforfood dijo:


> Ipod Teca decías que ibas a pasar tu web a inglés con dominio propio en inglés ¿qué tal?



La saqué y por eso he levantado el hilo. (Lee un poco más atrás)
Cuéntame que te parecen las valoraciones y resultados que estamos discutiendo. Me interesa saber tu opinión sobre el tema de FB ads y Adwords que estamos debatiendo.

De momento va bien pero sin poder dedicarle todo el tiempo que tendría que dedicarle. Lo normal, vamos...:rolleye:


----------



## workforfood (5 Oct 2015)

iPod teca dijo:


> La saqué y por eso he levantado el hilo. (Lee un poco más atrás)
> Cuéntame que te parecen las valoraciones y resultados que estamos discutiendo. Me interesa saber tu opinión sobre el tema de FB ads y Adwords que estamos debatiendo.
> 
> De momento va bien pero sin poder dedicarle todo el tiempo que tendría que dedicarle. Lo normal, vamos...:rolleye:



Sí no lo había leido por lo que veo has triunfado, una pasada *450 € * y acabas de empezar. ¿qué es por los dos dominios tanto Español/ inglés o es por el inglés y cuanto de ese % coresponde al dominio en inglés?

Vamos ya dentro de poco vas a vivir de esto y darte de alta en autónomos.

Sobre lo que preguntas de usar adwords hay gente que lo usa pero parece que google se "da cuenta" y te permite que uses adwords hasta cierto límite y que lo que te de adsense no supere por mucho de lo que inviertas en adwords y de los anuncios facebook hay gente que dice que no le repercute una mierda pero eso todo en Español debe ser que en España se juega en tercera división y en inglés es la primera división.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (5 Oct 2015)

iPod teca dijo:


> Es realmente complejo Fuego.
> 
> Es probable que algún día me lleve un ban. Pero sinceramente llevaba meses sin mirar el panel de "infracciones". Ya me cansé de estar a diario pendiente de si Google me encontraba algo raro. Cumplo creo que casi todas sus recomendaciones:
> 
> ...



Hombre, si te dedicas a copy pastear noticias virales estilo viralnova.com, te pueden botar por contenido duplicado. 

Si crees que los baneos son una leyenda úrbana solo tienes que buscar un segundo. Del business insider; 

19-Year-Old Lost $46,000 In Google Adsense Rules Ban - Business Insider 

Cancelada una cuenta que había ganado $46.000 ¿Motivo? Que los anunciantes no generaban ingresos. 

Google ahora mismo está en juicio acusado de banear las cuentas de Adsense que hacen $5000 ó más; 

Google Adsense Class Action Lawsuit - Business Insider

Google dice que es una "leyenda urbana" pero lo sabía todo el mundo. Yo no creo que el sistema banee automáticamente pero cuando llegues a $5000 estoy seguro que te van a revisar la web con lupa de arriba abajo. Como vean algo que no les guste, baneo.


----------



## iPod teca (5 Oct 2015)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Hombre, si te dedicas a copy pastear noticias virales estilo viralnova.com, te pueden botar por contenido duplicado.
> 
> Si crees que los baneos son una leyenda úrbana solo tienes que buscar un segundo. Del business insider;
> 
> ...



No hombre, no me has entendido o no me he explicado. Como digo en mi respuesta, la pregunta más demandada en foros es "Ayuda, me han baneado".

Soy más que consciente y precisamente gracias a Fuego Azul y a ti que el riesgo de baneo es casi del 90% para todo el mundo.

Me refería al tema de penalización por derivar visitas de FB. Eso es lo que no me creo. 

¿Qué opinas tu de esto en concreto? 

Thanks.

Muy interesante la información, por cierto. Así que me tengo que detener cuando ingrese 4900 / mes...

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 17:14 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Sí no lo había leido por lo que veo has triunfado, una pasada *450 € * y acabas de empezar. ¿qué es por los dos dominios tanto Español/ inglés o es por el inglés y cuanto de ese % coresponde al dominio en inglés?
> 
> Vamos ya dentro de poco vas a vivir de esto y darte de alta en autónomos.
> 
> Sobre lo que preguntas de usar adwords hay gente que lo usa pero parece que google se "da cuenta" y te permite que uses adwords hasta cierto límite y que lo que te de adsense no supere por mucho de lo que inviertas en adwords y de los anuncios facebook hay gente que dice que no le repercute una mierda pero eso todo en Español debe ser que en España se juega en tercera división y en inglés es la primera división.



Gracias! 
Lo de autónomos empezará a ser un problema en breve si se me sigue dando esto bien y voy ganando más cada mes.

Obviamente la web en inglés es la que ha generado esto. Además hice un 301 de la original a la nueva desde larevistadeinternet.com/en. Así desde el primer día tuvo visitas y directas. 

Ya no gasto un duro para la web española. Todo FB y Adwords va a la inglesa.

Los datos de Septiembre lo dicen todo (esto me marcaba el panel pero luego me quitó pasta):

- web en inglés: 542 €
- webs en español (son dos): 40 € . Y de esos 40 el 90% son de Alemania.

No chuta el español. Es evidente.


----------



## Fuego azul (5 Oct 2015)

iPod teca dijo:


> - web en inglés: 542 €
> - webs en español (son dos): 40 € . Y de esos 40 el 90% son de Alemania.
> 
> *No chuta el español*. Es evidente.



eso vemos todos


----------



## workforfood (7 Oct 2015)

Una pregunta iPod teca ha dicho que ha hecho una redirección y punto del dominio español al inglés. Me imagino que para traducirlo habrá usado un plugin de esos de traducción que tiene wordpress. La pregunta en la base de datos de wordpress por cada idioma te crea un campo del idioma particular y por cada url también. 

O sea que tienes un post de "pescados que caen del cielo" y el plugin te lo traduce en inglés duplicando todos los campos del post título, texto y url a ese idioma. ¿No carga eso demasiado la base de datos?


----------



## Fuego azul (7 Oct 2015)

workforfood dijo:


> Una pregunta iPod teca ha dicho que ha hecho una redirección y punto del dominio español al inglés. Me imagino que para traducirlo habrá usado un plugin de esos de traducción que tiene wordpress. La pregunta en la base de datos de wordpress por cada idioma te crea un campo del idioma particular y por cada url también.
> 
> O sea que tienes un post de "pescados que caen del cielo" y el plugin te lo traduce en inglés duplicando todos los campos del post título, texto y url a ese idioma. ¿No carga eso demasiado la base de datos?



Eso es una puta mierda, muchas instalaciones petan por esa mierda, yo jamas traduzco asi, ni uso la misma base datos, duplico la instalacion, mucho mejor, muchisimo mejor


----------



## iPod teca (7 Oct 2015)

workforfood dijo:


> Una pregunta iPod teca ha dicho que ha hecho una redirección y punto del dominio español al inglés. Me imagino que para traducirlo habrá usado un plugin de esos de traducción que tiene wordpress. La pregunta en la base de datos de wordpress por cada idioma te crea un campo del idioma particular y por cada url también.
> 
> O sea que tienes un post de "pescados que caen del cielo" y el plugin te lo traduce en inglés duplicando todos los campos del post título, texto y url a ese idioma. ¿No carga eso demasiado la base de datos?



Tengo instalado el Transposh. Te crea una url de cada país, en este caso para inglés tenía /en.

Mi decepción fue cuando descubrí que en la base de datos no te guarda cada idioma por separado. "El plugin no funciona así", me dijo el desarrollador.

Así pues descubrí que no podía duplicar la web y luego poner que el idioma por defecto fuese el inglés. De esa manera sólo tendría que "arreglar" las traducciones, pero partiría de 1000 posts en inglés mal traducidos, pero 1000 posts a fin de cuentas desde el primer día.

En definitiva, que he hecho la web de cero y tan sólo importé las categorias y el menu. Luego subi los últimos 100 posts y los dejé en papelera. Luego mis sobris y yo ibamos post a post cambiando el texto y la url y publicando.
Cuando tenía 50 las subí a FB y entonces sí comencé con la publicidad y con la redirección.

De hecho, verás que la web en inglés de Julio hacia atrás no tiene nada. Me queda pendiente traducir y subir los anteriores 900 posts... 

Saludos


----------



## workforfood (7 Oct 2015)

Me ha convencido tu experiencia y voy a hacer una versión en inglés porque en Español entre que no clicka ni dios que en Facebook todos son panchitos y el adsense español tiene una basura de anunciantes es un cachondeo y perder el tiempo, aunque no lo hago por dinero pero joder que dé algo más que una bolsa de pipas, si no funciona no habré gastado más que un dominio.


----------



## Fuego azul (7 Oct 2015)

workforfood dijo:


> Me ha convencido tu experiencia y voy a hacer una versión en inglés porque en Español entre que no clicka ni dios que en Facebook todos son panchitos y el adsense español tiene una basura de anunciantes es un cachondeo y perder el tiempo, aunque no lo hago por dinero pero joder que dé algo más que una bolsa de pipas, si no funciona no habré gastado más que un dominio.



Adsense puede dar mucho dinero, pero claro, solo tiene un secreto, trafico, mucho trafico, buen CPC y muchisimas entradas, no hay mas, buscar buen nicho e inyectar trafico a cascoporro

Un nicho normal, 500k visitas/mes, un nicho bueno menos, eso mas o menos, 1000 pavos, con CPC de 15 cts buff, da pasta, pero con CPC de 50 cts, muchisimo mas, pero son pocos nichos, tienes que inyectar muchisimo trafico, un buen nicho metiendo 24k visitas, te pones en 200 pavos o mas en un dia, pero claro, necesitas mucho trafico en un dia para hacer eso


----------



## Garbatella (8 Nov 2015)

Para poner contexto, vengo de aquí .

Resulta que mi hermano arquitecto, viendo la que hay en España se especializó en un software de diseño que parece ser el futuro de la arquitectura. Y resulta que creó una web en la que anunciarse como profesor particular del software. Con la idea de posicionarla bien, creó un blog en el que ir escribiendo cierto contenido, atajos, explicaciones, etc...

Pues bien, la web efectivamente está muy bien posicionada, pero casi de casualidad se da cuenta que ha creado un blog que recibe un tráfico considerable (50-70 visitantes únicos por día) con un contenido muy de nicho y con la exclusividad de ser el único que habla sobre este software en Castellano en toda la red (por supuesto sin contar foros).

Entonces la pregunta es: ¿merece la pena usar adsense para buscar sacar algo de beneficio económico al blog? Suele escribir 2 posts por semana y los mueve decentemente en google+ y twitter y como digo la gente que entra al blog, acaba circulando hacia otros posts, quedándose en el blog una media de 6-7 minutos. 

El único aspecto negativo que observo sería la incomodidad para los lectores de tener anuncios adsense, pero tampoco me parecen superintrusivos, además de que muchos lectores del blog supongo tendrán adblock. 

Lo dicho, si creéis que podría tener sentido, o por el contrario van a ser 2euros al mes que no van a servir de nada...

Mil gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Garbatella (8 Nov 2015)

En qué consiste el tema del enlace de afiliados? Imagino que una publicidad mucho más especifica y buscada. ¿pero también gestionado por google?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Garbatella (8 Nov 2015)

Interesante, mil gracias.

Supongo que probaré con las plataformas de mediación, ¿qué % se suelen quedar? Lo digo porque ponerme a negociar con partes interesadas en poner anuncios (que las hay) sería algo complicado, teniendo que convencerles, demostrándole volúmenes de visitas, y en definitiva lidiando con gente sin conocimiento y bastante escépticos respecto del beneficio que podría tener anunciarse...

¿Alguna plataforma que recomendéis?


----------



## iPod teca (21 Ene 2016)

Buenas a todos,
actualizo a datos del último trimestre. Bajón.

Actualmente gasto 180 € en publicidad + 20 / mes de VPS = 210 € / mes

Octubre: 543
Noviembre: 238
Diciembre: 381

A esta cantidad que es la que refleja el panel de Adsense, Google suele quitar luego un 10-20% que interpreta que no es tráfico válido de Adsense :

Este mes voy también de culo con 143 €

Según he leído en foros, los últimos días de Diciembre y hasta mediados de Febrero es normal pegar un bajonazo en ingresos. Veremos si es verdad.

PD: también mal porque he sido muy vago y me he tirado hasta 15 días sin poner nada. Falta de tiempo, as usual...

Saludos


----------



## workforfood (21 Ene 2016)

Es normal el mes de Enero es el más flojo del año.

Dices que llevas 143 € en Enero pero eso es descontado gastos en publicidad y VPS o no.

Pero ya te digo que en tu caso ha actuado google en esa bajada de ingresos de Octubre a Noviembre, parece que google da un como un permiso o placet a ciertas webs de sacar lo que quieran y a otras les pone como un techo.


----------



## iPod teca (21 Ene 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> Es normal el mes de Enero es el más flojo del año.
> 
> Dices que llevas 143 € en Enero pero eso es descontado gastos en publicidad y VPS o no.
> 
> Pero ya te digo que en tu caso ha actuado google en esa bajada de ingresos de Octubre a Noviembre, parece que google da un como un permiso o placet a ciertas webs de sacar lo que quieran y a otras les pone como un techo.



Lo que os pongo siempre es lo ganado en Adsense. De ahí quitar lo que gasto. Vamos, que en Noviembre por ejemplo comido por servido y este mes voy por el mismo camino :abajo:


----------



## workforfood (21 Ene 2016)

Pero lo de la adwords lo gastas en tu versión en inglés y la mayoría de lo que sacas será la web en inglés pero como ya han dicho hay mucha competencia de ese tipo de webs en el mundo anglosajón.

Me ha gustado mucho esta noticia muy emotiva y se nota que todavía hay gente que le importa algo los demás.

[Viral] Viajero del metro de NY se quita la camiseta para vestir a un homeless que tiritaba - La Revista de Internet

Y esta la del zorro, no sabía que los animales se hacían los muertos...

Este zorro polar simula estar muerto para escapar de sus cazadores en Siberia - La Revista de Internet

Yo lo que veo que todavía necesita mucho rodaje, la web está muy bien pero debe acumular noticias y noticias o sea años, uno de tus posts más destacados la de las celebridades y pasar por el quirófano es de septiembre del 2014 o sea ayer.

Esto es como los vinos hay que acumular posts, posts a centenares/miles y luego puede sonar la flauta como el mamading que comentaste pero que google ya te mantenga en buena posición durante años.


----------



## iPod teca (21 Ene 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero lo de la adwords lo gastas en tu versión en inglés y la mayoría de lo que sacas será la web en inglés pero como ya han dicho hay mucha competencia de ese tipo de webs en el mundo anglosajón.
> 
> Yo lo que veo que todavía necesita mucho rodaje, la web está muy bien pero debe acumular noticias y noticias o sea años, uno de tus posts más destacados la de las celebridades y pasar por el quirófano es de septiembre del 2014 o sea ayer.
> 
> Esto es como los vinos hay que acumular posts, posts a centenares/miles y luego puede sonar la flauta como el mamading que comentaste pero que google ya te mantenga en buena posición durante años.



Acertaste con todo. La web en inglés es la única que hacen clics. Y ambas tienen los mismos visitantes diarios, pero la española son céntimos...

USA (tiene el record con un clic de 8 pavos), UK, Canada y algo Alemania (en inglés). El resto de países ni para pipas.

En lo de los posts también aciertas. Esto es algo a largo plazo y para sacarte un extra. Pero efectivamente es muy complejo y hay mucha competencia. Aunque veo muchos que tiran la toalla y abandonan las webs (en ambos idiomas), pero aún así es una burrada de webs con este tipo de noticias.

Si voy al los primeros posts veo que tienen una media de 500 visitas mínimo. Como bien dices, esto es como el vino y la gente sigue encontrando y visitando esos posts viejos.

Luego está la falta de tiempo. Si pudiese poner 12 noticias en 3 plazos diarios (4 por la mañana, 4 medio día y 4 tarde-noche), pues iría mucho mejor. 

De momento me da para "cosillas" para los nenes. Que si los bonos al parque Warner, que si los cumpleaños, regalos, etc. En plan "esto lo paga Google" 

Este mes voy a invertir el 100% de lo ganado en Diciembre, que son 330 €. A ver si al invertir más y si es verdad que en Febrero la cosa mejora se anima esto un poco más.

¡Gracias por comentar!


----------



## energia01 (21 Ene 2016)

currandome contenidos y compitiendo con las de mi categoria y resulta que con copipastear ya esta¡¡ 

si lo llego a saber¡¡


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Ene 2016)

IPod,sigues usando Contesthopper para los concursos??


----------



## iPod teca (22 Ene 2016)

Polux dijo:


> IPod,sigues usando Contesthopper para los concursos??



Lo usé solo una vez para España. Conseguí como 300 fans pero con lo que me gasté en el paquete cena ese típico hubiese conseguido 1000 fans con FB Ads...

Ahora lo voy a hacer para el mercado USA-Canada y UK. Algo que vea chulo de Amazon y pueda comprarlo para ambos lados del Atlántico.
Probaré porque esta claro que el mercado anglo es otra cosa.

Si funciona tengo pensado hacerlo habitualmente.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 10:37 ----------




energia01 dijo:


> currandome contenidos y compitiendo con las de mi categoria y resulta que con copipastear ya esta¡¡
> 
> si lo llego a saber¡¡



Todo dependerá de tu sector, target, países, etc. 
Obviamente este hilo se llama "experimento adsense" así que lo que hago en una web igual no sirve para la otra.

En definitiva, que no es "copipastear y ya está". *Es generar tráfico*. 
A Adsense se la suda que solo copies textos mientras tengas un buen tráfico.
Todos copian a todos: viralnova, boredpanda, etc. Y luego los que directamente no son mas que agregadores de noticias de toda la vida como Bitacoras, viralizeed.com, etc.

En este caso, como la del idioma español no gasto ni un duro en Ads, pues toca conseguir visitas por SEO. Por eso verás que el 90% del contenido de la noticia es mío. A no ser que sea algo muy largo y esté cansado lo normal es que yo lo redacte.

Sin embargo en la inglesa, que empecé a redactar yo mismo las noticias con mis sobris, me di cuenta que al final era tiempo perdido y que por SEO era imposible competir con esas webs. Al final, pongo las mismas noticias que todos y todo el tráfico es directo y por Ads.

¿Cual es tu sector? 

Saludos


----------



## Hacendado (22 Ene 2016)

iPod teca dijo:


> Acertaste con todo. La web en inglés es la única que hacen clics. Y ambas tienen los mismos visitantes diarios, pero la española son céntimos...
> 
> USA (tiene el record con un clic de 8 pavos), UK, Canada y algo Alemania (en inglés). El resto de países ni para pipas.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, ¿entonces inviertes dinero en adwords para que vayan a tu web y hagan click en adsense?

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 10:44 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Me ha convencido tu experiencia y voy a hacer una versión en inglés porque en Español entre que no clicka ni dios que en Facebook todos son panchitos y el adsense español tiene una basura de anunciantes es un cachondeo y perder el tiempo, aunque no lo hago por dinero pero joder que dé algo más que una bolsa de pipas, si no funciona no habré gastado más que un dominio.



¿Hacer una versión en ingles de un blog es invertir mucho dinero no? ¿Seleccionarás solo los posts con más tráfico para traducirlos?


----------



## iPod teca (22 Ene 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿entonces inviertes dinero en adwords para que vayan a tu web y hagan click en adsense?
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 10:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Si, pero no funciona demasiado bien. Ahora solo gasto 30 €. Por ejemplo, ayer sólo tuve 10 visitas de CPC por Adwords.
Tienes que pensar que por Adwords mis palabras clave son: noticias curiosas, noticias graciosas, noticias virales, etc.

¿Quién busca eso? Casi nadie. Lo normal es conocer esas webs y tenerlas en favoritos. Yo creo que el que me encuentra por Adwords puede llegar a ver la web, que la actualizo bastante y entonces decide guardarme en favoritos.

Pero amigo, FB Ads es otra cosa...


----------



## Hacendado (22 Ene 2016)

iPod teca dijo:


> Si, pero no funciona demasiado bien. Ahora solo gasto 30 €. Por ejemplo, ayer sólo tuve 10 visitas de CPC por Adwords.
> Tienes que pensar que por Adwords mis palabras clave son: noticias curiosas, noticias graciosas, noticias virales, etc.
> 
> ¿Quién busca eso? Casi nadie. Lo normal es conocer esas webs y tenerlas en favoritos. Yo creo que el que me encuentra por Adwords puede llegar a ver la web, que la actualizo bastante y entonces decide guardarme en favoritos.
> ...



¿Dices de probar FB Ads? ¿Es mejor?

¿Que opinais de traducir los mejores artículos de una web en español en ingles?

Tengo varios articulos posicionados de una tematica y he pensado a raiz de leer aquí, traducir al ingles los 20 mejores y poner un enlace en el original en español hacia el ingles.

¿Será buena idea ponerla en el mismo dominio?

www.foo.com/en/[nombre_ingles_de_articulo_1]
www.foo.com/en/[nombre_ingles_de_articulo_2]

¿Alguna experiencia similar?


----------



## iPod teca (22 Ene 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Dices de probar FB Ads? ¿Es mejor?



Como todo, es mejor dependiendo del sector. Yo siempre he utilizado Adwords para empresas. Pero para noticias, videos o virales como FB Ads no hay nada mejor.

Puedes filtrar por edades, gustos, ciudades, etc. Una pasada. Así pues yo tengo un público al que le interesen el humor, noticias graciosas, virales, curiosidades, etc. 

Y luego lo que más me gusta es que cuando subo una noticia a FB, si ésta la empieza a ver mucha gente me sale en la app un aviso que me dice que "X noticia está siendo visitada un 80% más que la media...". Así que pincho en el anuncio, la promociono con uno o dos euros y entonces me entra cantidad de visitantes. 



Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de traducir los mejores artículos de una web en español en ingles?
> 
> Tengo varios articulos posicionados de una tematica y he pensado a raiz de leer aquí, traducir al ingles los 20 mejores y poner un enlace en el original en español hacia el ingles.
> 
> ...



Yo si lo haría. Como he comentado el otro día me asusté al ver un clic de USA de 8 euracos. :8:


----------



## workforfood (22 Ene 2016)

iPod teca dijo:


> Yo si lo haría. Como he comentado el otro día me asusté al ver un clic de USA de 8 euracos. :8:



Ese era el del presidente Obama.

:XX:


----------

